# Toy or Miniature??



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello all
I've been on a cockapoo search for ages! I cant decide between the Toy and miniature, just due to size of house and children..
Any help would be fantastic...


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

My toy boy (!) is bigger than my mini girl. Their spaniel mums where the same size. I think boys are generally bigger than girls if that's any help.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I personally think mini poodles are somewhat more robust than toy ones! That said there is quite a variation in size in each. 11-15" mini or up to 10" toy, I think..
Kiki's dad was a small mini poodle, she has been mistaken for a poodle!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter my toy is as big as a cocker spaniel and he is certainly robust. I have know lots of toys who are as big or bigger than minis. The thing with crossbreeds is that you can't usually generalize like you can with pedigrees.


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2013)

It's a girl I'm looking for. So there's not too much difference, 
How about American & English? 
Thanks for your help


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

The toys I know seem to have bags more energy than my mini mix but they are all as individual as us!
American crosses are smaller than English and have a shorter muzzle. Very cute with lots of character.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have one of each...I love both dearly as they both have such different characters. If I were basing solely on size I would have to say I prefer the toy mix. Betty (toy) is approx 8kgs and Ted (mini) is almost 12 kgs. Although it doesn't sound like a big difference when you pick them up the difference is huge. Betty is just much more portable and easy to pick up for cuddles. If the female of the family will be the main carer of the dog I am sure she will appreciate this fact...I have known some ladies who have develpped back problems from getting a heavy dog in and out of the car...I hope this helps!!


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you all for your help. 
I will be the one looking after her, so would 
Like a dog I can pick up & put on my lap. 
I think a toy it will be. 
There seems to be less breeders of Toy cockapoos.. Did you find this?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes, there are less but they are out there. Another thing toconsider is getting them in and out of the bath....not easy with a heavy wet dog!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Marzi said:


> I personally think mini poodles are somewhat more robust than toy ones! That said there is quite a variation in size in each. 11-15" mini or up to 10" toy, I think..
> Kiki's dad was a small mini poodle, she has been mistaken for a poodle!


You need to meet Betty LOL!!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Billy has a toy poodle Dad but is 14.5" high and over 9kg, there isn't a noticeable difference between him and most mini poo's we have met. Oh and he is very robust! 
Good luck


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> You need to meet Betty LOL!!


Not intended to cause offense and only meant that toy POODLES that I know are a bit more precious than their mini POODLE friends, ... also I know several toy poodles who have had lots of trouble with their teeth and ended up pretty nearly toothless. 

I like poodles and was very happy that Kiki was an F1b, so more poodlie... 

Obviously having a poo cross means that you have a dog that favours both parents.

Also just like to state that I like poodles of all sizes and have worked with friends who have toy, mini and standard poodles doing obedience, agility and flyball... But if I was going to own a poodle I would have a mini or standard.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Just something else to mention, go by the size of both parents as poodle sizes and cocker sizes differ. Think about the size of cockapoo you personally desire. 

I have seen some very large sized miniature and toy poodles, big build and some taller than expected too, which may produce quite large puppies.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I would go for the smaller size too if you can, as Colin says lifting 11 kg of wet dog out of the bath isn't good for the back (And he's my toy!) Bonnie is 2 kg lighter (my mini) and it makes all the difference.


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2013)

Im so confused!! I guess it's good to keep researching until it feels right!
It seems that sometimes the Toy can be as big as the miniature. I'm finding it really hard to find a breeder..
Thank you all so much.. any advice is so valuable, this is our first dog..im sure you can all tell!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

tessybear said:


> I would go for the smaller size too if you can, as Colin says lifting 11 kg of wet dog out of the bath isn't good for the back (And he's my toy!) Bonnie is 2 kg lighter (my mini) and it makes all the difference.


Makes me very glad my Betty (toy cross) never got to over 6kg as she's soooooooooooooooooo portable!!! Lifting my friends cocker spaniel who weighs 9.25kg feels like a work out compared to picking Betty up!!! I'd love to know what size the rest of Betty's litter turned out, wish I'd managed to get contact details for them.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper is a mini poodle x English show cocker and is more like a toy cross in size. He still has some growing to do but I think he will remain quite small! I think it is hard to predict size!  saying that for his size he is quite chunky and muscular 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colkai (Dec 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I personally think mini poodles are somewhat more robust than toy ones! That said there is quite a variation in size in each. 11-15" mini or up to 10" toy, I think..
> Kiki's dad was a small mini poodle, she has been mistaken for a poodle!


Amber is 17 weeks and is already 12" to the shoulder, she is supposed to be a toy poodle / cocker, (mum was the cocker). So i'm now wondering if dad was actually a minature instead.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I have an American Cocker / Miniature poodle girl and she is around 7.5kgs so will probably be around 8kgs fully grown. As Karen said, The Americans are usually smaller but Molly was also the smallest in her litter. 

She is the perfect size for me , If I was getting another dog I'd preferably go for the same mix. 

However, She often gets mistaken for a big small dog as opposed to a small medium sized dog ... If that makes ANY sense!!!!  

I've had a few "she's big eh" comments  

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

A little add on .... Americans generally have thicker curly coats (as do some English of course) but just something else to consider when choosing which cross you'd prefer .... Molly's coat has been a nightmare the past couple of months.... Matts a plenty!!

But she's worth it 

xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

colkai said:


> Amber is 17 weeks and is already 12" to the shoulder, she is supposed to be a toy poodle / cocker, (mum was the cocker). So i'm now wondering if dad was actually a minature instead.


Was her cocker mum a working or show type? I've seen a big variation in the size of cockers too... Met a show cocker bitch yesterday that was smaller than Kiki - I thought it was a puppy, but it was 3 years old! I think that working cockers are usually bigger - leggier, lighter built and tall, but I may be wrong.


----------



## colkai (Dec 30, 2012)

Guy says her mom was a show cocker, I suppose though, being a cross breed, there's no reason the genes can't throwback a couple of generations.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I think the message in this thread is that - you never know what you are getting with a cross, either mini or toy


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Also, as JoJo said, you need to look at both parents. It's not just the poodle that will influence the size. You could go for either a toy or mini mix but this could make little difference if the puppy gets its height from the cocker. You need to look at both parents and and take that into consideration. Often a crossbreed will end up somewhere between their two heights. x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I met both of Bettys parents and he toy Dad was much larger than some toy poodles I have seen....probably about the same size Betty is now.


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks do much.. It's really helped. 
If anyone can suggest a breeder, it would be fab!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

When are you looking to get your pup. Bettys's breeder generally only has one litter per year....late spring / early summer...


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2013)

Spring/summer is good..


----------

